# Mod please delete



## Anubis (Oct 22, 2016)

Edit: This was eaten by a black hole.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Oct 22, 2016)

i thought there was already a super popular one?


----------



## Anubis (Oct 22, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> i thought there was already a super popular one?



I couldn't find one


----------



## YTCuber (Oct 22, 2016)

1. The link is not working
2. There is one, you can find it in the reddit /r/cubers Daily Discussion.


----------

